# Moving to Singapore next month



## itguy4mhyd (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I will be moving to Singapore in July first week. Employer is going to pay for my relocation in my first salary. Obviously i have to take a hotel for the initial few days before i take a rented accommodation. I am traveling alone and will not carry a lot of luggage. What would be good hotel to rent for a few days (work location near Raffles place).

Thanks in advance.
syed


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The Fullerton (Central Singapore Hotel - The Fullerton Hotel Singapore - Luxury Hotel Singapore) is within 5min walk from Raffles Place.
There are also a number of other good hotels around Marina Square and City Hall, 15-20min further walk.
If you need to search for permanent accommodation after arrival, better arrange for 2 - 4 weeks initial hotel. A few days will not be enough!


----------



## itguy4mhyd (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Beppi. I have been tracking some properties on propertyguru(dot)com(dot)sg for couple of weeks and have shortlisted a few. I would be speaking to them in next few days. I am hoping to visit them and close the deal in 3-4 days. Please let me know if thats ambitious.
Regarding the hotel, please suggest any budget hotels in and around city with good connectivity.

Thanks,
syed


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are not fuzzy and can pay (almost) any rent, then a few days is possible. But keep in mind that many (if not most) property ads are bogus and placed by agents only to bait customers into engaging them (and paying their fee - two months rent is common!).
If you have restrictions on price (anything below S$3500/month is difficult!), want a nice place - or do the search without agent, you need two weeks or more.
There are some budget hotels in the S$60-80/night range, mainly around Geylang (red light district) and Little India (crowded and noisy). I would budget S$100-120/night and get something more decent (but still not luxurious). Any good guidebook will list hotels in these categories.


----------



## itguy4mhyd (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks beppi. This surely helps.


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

u may try ilodge.sg for short stay
stproperty.sg was another decent site


----------



## damongiam (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Syed

There are budget hotels along Cross St and Upper Cross, such as this 
abearygoodhostel.com

Few minutes walk to Chinatown MRT and you can reach Raffles Place with a short train ride.

Hope this helps!


----------

